# [SOLVED] Trying to have less dust inside computer case



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello. So I've built this computer system which I have been improving for about 2 years now and I've noticed that both the fans and the cpu cooler are getting rly dusty in very few time. I live in Portugal(mentioning this for weather condition and environmental purposes) and I usualy clean the room where I have my computer case once a week.

Right now I'm using a cooler master HAF 932 Advanced case which comes with 4 fans which I believe are doing a terrific job in terms of cooling. all of the temperatures while not under workload are at or below 30c with 2 fans running at only 300 RPM 1 at 500 RPM and my noctua NH-D14 cooler running at 1300 on 1 fan and 1200 on the other. 

So right now I'm rly happy with the cooling and the silence provided by both the case and the cooler. In case anyone could suggest adding another fan I actualy got 1 that I'm not using right now. Also I'm using the standard fan on the front and side intake and back and top outake which is how this case already came and I firmly attached all the cables to the case to allow good airflow.

I'd rly appreciate any help or feedback you could give me regarding this because altough right now this isn't an issue with the case being relatively new but seeing into the future this could lead to some issues regarding the way the fans work and also the integrity of the hardware. 

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Trying to have less dust inside computer case*

Most quality cases already have filters on the main fans. At least the last several Cooler Master cases that I've used have had filters. 

In any case, simply add filters.

for example: Fan Filters | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Trying to have less dust inside computer case*

Well as far as I can see this case already comes with filters on all 4 fans that's why I didn't even consider that could be the problem or an option to solve the problem. The dust is basicly only on the fans and cooler(graphics card fan included). As for the rest of the case there's like residual dust but nothing to worry about. like that kind of dust you're only sure it's dusty when you pass a finger on it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Trying to have less dust inside computer case*

Dust will always settle in a PC, no matter how clean the room - Dry fast-moving air creates static, which is a dust-magnet.

All you can do is spend about 5-15 minutes a month (or whenever needed) to clean the insides with a tin of compressed-air and a fairly stiff artist's brush. When blatting the fans with compressed-air, take care to use a finger/matchstick/biro-tube or something non-conductive to stop the fans spinning wildly, it can damage both the fan-bearings and generate a voltage-surge back into the circuitry.

Also, you can use a vacuum-cleaner to catch the dust, floating around in the air outside the case, but don't put the nozzle any closer than 6" to any components, the static can zap the parts.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Trying to have less dust inside computer case*

Alright thank you. Guess there isn't much I can do about it then. Gonna have to clean it like once every 1 or 2 months as for cleaning with a vaccum cleaner I don't believe it's worth it because you won't get much dust out without getting it too close to any components like you mentioned. 

Same problem as cleaning with any sort of cloth. you'll just end up having to touch components and you won't even get that much dust out not to mention static electricity. Usually what I do is take my computer to a gas station and just use the air compressors because it's free and you can clean your entire computer case in like 4 mins without any traces of dust left. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Trying to have less dust inside computer case*

I simply blow my PC's out with air. The main things to watch are the heatsinks and fans. There won't be enough dust/dirt collect any where else to matter. Especially if you keep it clean.


----------



## backups (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Trying to have less dust inside computer case*

yea like I said when I started the thread all the dust concentration was on the fans and cooler. The rest of the case had only residual dust. Anyways thanks a lot for all the feedback. You can close the thread now I'll just have to clean the case a little bit more often I guess


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Trying to have less dust inside computer case*

You can mark the thread <Solved> using the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

